# Cat seems to grieve his lost grandma



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

My wife's swimming instructor is also a cat lover. Her mother died less than a year ago. She found her mother on the floor of her apartment. She was dead. Her cat was curled up by her and apparently hadn't eaten or had any water for a day even though there was food and water there.

The lady took in the cat. Gave it a different name. Sometimes when the cat looks sad she'll talk to the cat with a gravelly voice like her mother had, call it by the name she used, and snuggle with it. And then they're both comforted.


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

Awww. That's sweet and sad at the same time


----------

